# Summer BBQ Meet?



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

A thought for a different meet this time... In addition to our becoming regular detailing meets with demos and trying out of products here and there, I wondered if anyone fancied a summer BBQ meet with the warmer weather fast approaching?

Thinking of sometime in July, and location wise was thinking about something very local to me just for fun - St Andrews West Sands... Large grass area behind the beach with a road along it, tons of space to set up a BBQ and park a group of cars for a meet and general banter.

Anyone likely to be up for this?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

sounds great :thumb:

around the 15th of july ? so everyone can chip in to get me zym0l vintage hopefully,as its my birthday on that date


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

what day is summer this year Dave ?


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

Sounds good to me, I assume this is wife and kids invited ?

Andy


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Andy_R said:


> Sounds good to me, I assume this is wife and kids invited ?
> 
> Andy


This kind of event is a bring everyone event - social, enjoyable, banter. No demos, just a chilled out BBQ at the beach.


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> This kind of event is a bring everyone event - social, enjoyable, banter. No demos, just a chilled out BBQ at the beach.


Im likeing the sound of that :thumb: put me down :wave:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

It'll depend on the date for me as I'm working a couple of Sundays that month!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Can also be in August - just floating the idea early to see if there would be any interest in something like this, if there's enough I'll start to get ideas for a date


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Sound like a good idea Dave, i'd be up for it!


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

count me in.


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Count me in. Mmmm bbq


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

someone mention food
I am in


----------



## TwinSpark (Mar 21, 2008)

St Andrews would be good for me too! :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

not for you jonny you are on a diet

haha


----------



## poppypiesdad (Mar 8, 2008)

St andrews 10 mins along the road woop 

Fooooooood


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> not for you jonny you are on a diet
> 
> haha


Git lost  , I'm aloud a treat.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

yea yea thats what i have been saying for tears


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

I like the idea of burnt food on a beach.
Count me in too


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Renmure said:


> I like the idea of burnt food on a beach.
> Count me in too


Its not burnt its caramelized.

I have a mini gas burner for anyone that wants tea or coffee


----------



## poppypiesdad (Mar 8, 2008)

1/2 oil drum bbq if needed charcoal burner


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Silva1 said:


> sounds great :thumb:
> 
> around the 15th of july ? so everyone can chip in to get me zym0l vintage hopefully,as its my birthday on that date


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

jonnie5 said:


> Git lost  , I'm aloud a treat.


realy hard to lose,easy to gain andyboy would no:lol:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

why you not nswering your phone


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

That sounds like a great idea, I love St Andrews! Plus, it would be good to get to meet a few people, put some names to faces! Esp. seeing as I missed the meet recently!


----------

